

List of paradoxes - wqfeng
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_paradoxes

======
damian2000
The Blub Paradox is by far the most interesting ... ;-)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blub_paradox#Blub>

(its to do with programmers' views of other languages)

